# Engine codes 0455 and 0171



## Oja (Feb 24, 2019)

I have a 2010 Sentra sl 2.0... I have a couple codes that keep reoccurring. P0171 system lean and p0455 Evap system leak large. Concerning the 0171 I’ve replaced the MAF sensor and air filter. Code keeps coming back.... p0455 I replaced the vent solenoid and gas cap. That code went away for about 2 months but is now back with 0171. Driving me nuts. Gotta get this fixed the inspection is past due


----------



## Oja (Feb 24, 2019)

Update , I found a vac leak that takes care of the 0171 , could the 0455 be related?


----------



## Oja (Feb 24, 2019)

Really disappointed with no response at all


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It depends where the vacuum leak was that you found. P0455 is an evaporative emission system gross leak...the system that stores gas vapors in a charcoal canister so they can be later sent to the engine to be burned rather than set free into the atmosphere. This could be caused by a leaking vacuum hose, stuck open vent control valve on the canister, leaking fuel sending unit "O" seal or a bad/improperly seated gas cap, to name a few possibilities. Since you found the leak and fixed it, I would erase the stored codes, drive the vehicle and see of the P0455 code re-triggers. If it does, than you'll know you have more work to do!


----------



## Oja (Feb 24, 2019)

Thanks for replying smj999smj! I found a huge vac leak, the bellows hose between the air box and intake manifold had a big split in it and it also has a hose that runs to it that I’m hoping is from the vent solenoid. The new hose should be here tomorrow so I’ll see soon. I replace the vent solenoid and the gas cap a few months ago because I had the same evap code. Cleared the code and it hasn’t come back until recently. Hoping this fixes both.Thanks again for replying


----------



## Oja (Feb 24, 2019)

Update, so I replaced the bellows and cleared the codes. 0171 lean code came back?? Checked it over, could not find another vacuum leak, so I guess off to a garage to get it smoked


----------



## Oja (Feb 24, 2019)

So another update. Had car smoked no problems. Mechanic manually activated vent solenoid, worked. Got the cel off long enough for an inspection. Light is back on and it won’t take fuel. I’ve replaced the vent solenoid back in August I think but it was not a Nissan oe part? Solenoid bad again??


----------



## Oja (Feb 24, 2019)

Good talk??


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It could be that the evap vent control valve is intermittently sticking. The fact that it is difficult to refuel means that it is not venting, which often means the vent control valve is stuck closed. If it were me, I would try replacing it. I've had pretty good luck with Standard Motor Parts/Intermotor brand, which are made in Japan (at least the ones I've gotten) and have a 3-year/36000 mile warranty. Rockauto has it for $75 (#CVS67), which is cheaper than the genuine Nissan part. I don't recommend buying them off of Ebay unless the seller is a Nissan dealer as there are a lot of Chinese counterfeits and they look identical to the "real" Nissan part. Nissan did put out a TSB regarding testing these systems, if you're interested. You can get it at NissanHelp.com, but you may need to register to access it. Just go to the "knowledge base" section, "service bulletins," "2010 Sentra," and search keyword "P0455."


----------



## Oja (Feb 24, 2019)

Ok thanks smj999smj


----------

